# im so over weight



## suzy1953 (Mar 7, 2019)

im 65 4ft 1  1 and just over 15 st with type 2 .i take alogliptin and insulin .i take my labrador for an hour each morning but its a very slow walk because my legs are so stiff and sore i use a stick .i struggle to go out alone so i spend alot of my time indoors .i truly would love to loose weight but i know lack of exersise isnt helping i will hold my hand up i eat to much can anyone help with any ideas please   thank you


----------



## travellor (Mar 7, 2019)

I found a low fat diet calorie controlled really worked for me.
I worked with my NHS dietitian, controlled my BG, and lost weight.

I was also referred to an NHS gym, which also really made a difference, as the phyio there came up with a structured exercise plan.
I then decided I've have a try at the Newcastle diet, which I am pleased to say reversed my diabetes.

I lost about 5 stone overall, in just over a year.

I'm still a member of my local gym, Tai Chi classes, and also exercise keeps the weight off still.
Plus eating a healthy, but unrestricted diet.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 8, 2019)

Are you eating carbs to counteract the insulin dose you have been told you ought to take?

When newly diagnosed I had stopped weighing myself, I was prescribed a healthy high carb diet to lower my cholesterol.
A few months of low carb and my clothes were actually falling off me. I was just eating LCHF, basically the Atkins diet, at 50 gm of carbs a day, and had lost effortlessly. I no longer need sticks to walk, no longer have painful hips or back - next month I start teaching Maypole dancing.
Maybe if you can get hold of a copy of Dr Atkins New Diet Revolution - the 2003 edition if you can find one, it might help. It would require careful management of your insulin though, as low carb usually works really well to lower BG levels. I saw my Hba1c drop from 91 to 47 in 80 days. I don't need any medication though.


----------



## Lynnelsf (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi Suzy - have you ever thought about armchair exercises?  I work for the MS Society and a lot of people with MS can't do "normal" types of exercise so they do armchair/wheelchair exercising - am sure you could get videos etc on the internet.  Might be something which would help?  I hope you find something which helps you.  Take care and good luck!


----------

